# Race to Oxford



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone going? I'm not doing the race but I'll be at the party. I'll be racing on log canoes and camping out on the good ship Ojigiwan (big cat w/ orange stripe) near the club.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> Anyone going? I'm not doing the race but I'll be at the party. I'll be racing on log canoes and camping out on the good ship Ojigiwan (big cat w/ orange stripe) near the club.


Which log canoe..Judge North's?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I got screwed out of it. I'll attempt to do the Fall Oxford race in September though.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Bubble, hopefully I'll be on the new boat for that one, I'll give ya the dime tour...

aa3jy, Not sure, first time I'm giving it a go. I'll be on flying cloud.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

I think I saw you all on the Chester River racing out of RHYC.. two weekends ago?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Cloud_(log_canoe)

http://www.logcanoegallery.com/fleet.html

..however only saw about a half dozen of 'em as we proceeded up Lankford Creek..very light winds that day.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I wasn't with them, but they probably were out there. Dock call is 0800 to step the rig. That should be interesting. I still haven't figured out what gear I should bring on this thing... Chances of going swimming are high. YOu have to drop the rig to right the boat, ridonkulous. Should be a good time.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

As I recall..depending vessel..you all will be wearing color coordinated clothing..but yes expect to get wet. You'll see why they have to un rig the mast after a knock down.. More fun on the hiking boards


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

BubbleheadMd said:


> I got screwed out of it. I'll attempt to do the Fall Oxford race in September though.


How is that race? Thinking maybe we could do that one this year.

And what happened last year that the PHRF B and N races were abandoned, but the C guys finished?


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

The race in September is great. The party is even better. 

Last year race committee screwed the pooch and tried to recal B and N. Long story, but the outcome was an abandonement. It did not please the rest of the village. Everyone is hoping this year will have clean starts for all fleets.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

zz4gta said:


> The race in September is great. The party is even better.
> 
> Last year race committee screwed the pooch and tried to recal B and N. Long story, but the outcome was an abandonement. It did not please the rest of the village. Everyone is hoping this year will have clean starts for all fleets.


Parties are good. So do most boats anchor out to attend the party and deliver home the next day? I'm not too up on the Oxford area though its been on my list of places to visit for a couple of years now, I just haven't gotten around to it.

I'll keep an eye out for the NOR.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Lots of boats anchor out. The slips fill up pretty quick. Some smaller boats tie up to the bulk head and get a front row seat, but they don't plan on sleeping until the wee hours of the next morning. Water taxi is $2? Or used to be. 

There's always the group that dip the finish and head home, but there is a race back to Annapolis that 1/2 - 3/4 of the fleet participate in. There is also housing on shore, but one needs to book that a couple months ago. All sold out by now........... that reminds me, the boat I'll be on doesn't have bunks.... might need to bribe my onto a boat with cushions.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

What? Are you getting old, or soft or what?


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

lol, old and soft. 

The MC38 doesn't have bunks to put cushions on.  There is an option for bunks, but the owner is even more weight focused than I am.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Whoa...sort of like a Merit on steroids.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

The Merit is an ocean cruiser compared to the accommodation on the 38.


----------

